# Logan 14 Inch Do You Own One? Model 6565 In Particular



## coolidge

I would be interested in hearing some straight talk opinions of this lathe from those who own one. I was assisting someone with locating a lathe for gunsmithing and found a 6565 in his area which he purchased. In researching the lathe for him I found myself wanting one of these lathes. Thanks.


----------



## Chuck K

I own a 6560.  I think it's basically the same machine without the camlock chuck. It's a good lathe. I'm not really fond of vs drives but logans version is very simple and fairly quiet.


----------



## jneidig

I have a 14" Logan/Powermatic which is very similar to the 6565, mine has a threaded spindle. Overall I am very satisfied with its rigidity and overall feel and operating characteristics. As for the variable drive, I have mine running on a VFD so I seldom ever change the spindle speed using the variable drive.


----------



## scoder75

Chuck K said:


> I own a 6560.  I think it's basically the same machine without the camlock chuck. It's a good lathe. I'm not really fond of vs drives but logans version is very simple and fairly quiet.


Hello, I am in the process of purchasing a 6560 lathe. The motor and pulley is missing. From what I have read, The motor is a 2hp 3 phase. Does anyone know what size the motor pulley is and /or where I can get one? Also are parts hard to find for this model? such as the threading dial. 

Thank you.


----------



## Chuck K

I believe mine has a 2hp. I don't know the pulley size but if I get a chance tomorrow I'll measure it for you. The motor and pulley wouldn't be a deal breaker for me, but a thread dial might be hard to find. If I'm buying a machine that isn't under power, the value drops 50% immediately.  It's a vs drive that might have issues.  Add to that missing parts. You need to buy it at a serious discount.


----------



## coolidge

Parts for these Logan lathes are still available from Logan, but they are painfully expensive here's a link. http://store.lathe.com/index.html


----------



## scoder75

Thanks guys for the info. I am going to (try to) post some pics of the lathe. It has been sitting in my bosses barn for about 10 years.  I know he knows very little about lathes. Not that I know a ton. Someone broke into his barn and stole the motor from the lathe and some other machines. They also stole other items. We agreed on price of $550 for it. I just need to pick it up. Not sure if this is a good price.....


----------



## coolidge

Does he have the steady rest and/or the follow rest? Its been a bit modified vs original, seems to be missing the speed indicator, but then I'd convert it to VFD anyway so no biggie. Once concern is the rust on the ways, that's right where the carriage will spend a lot of its time. It looks heavy in one pic, but not as bad in another. Its worth $550 as a parts machine, more if it comes with the steady/follow rest, taper attachment, any change gears. If you buy it Evaporust will be your new best buddy.


----------



## scoder75

I believe its what  you see is what I will get. I don't think the seller would know what he has,  if he does have any "extras".  To be honest, Im not really sure why he even bought a lathe in the first place.  We both work in a welding  fabrication shop. We have an old BP milling machine and an older 17" swing lathe. I am the only one that operates these machines. which I only do simple machining.

As far as the rust goes,  I  have not seen the lathe in person so im not sure if its a light rust or if its pitted.  I would be planning on using a VDF. Would I just by pass the whole VS drive? Just go with one belt?

One other thing. Lathes around here seem to go high and are usually the Frankenstein looking ones. The ones with a motor that sets behind the lathe with way to many pulleys and a flat belt.


----------



## Chuck K

The price seems ok.  Strange that someone would steal the motor.   The tailstock and chuck would have been a lot more valuable and whole lot easier to take.


----------



## coolidge

Chuck K said:


> The price seems ok.  Strange that someone would steal the motor.   The tailstock and chuck would have been a lot more valuable and whole lot easier to take.



I'm not, someone recently stole my...wait for it...plastic garbage can. It didn't even have wheels just a round plastic garbage can, used with green Pacific NW mold growing on it. (face palm)


----------



## jneidig

550 seems reasonable...... as long as the rust on the ways cleans up..... You might find some goodies in the storage compartment under the tailstock end if you are lucky.


----------



## scoder75

jneidig said:


> 550 seems reasonable...... as long as the rust on the ways cleans up..... You might find some goodies in the storage compartment under the tailstock end if you are lucky.



That would be a nice surprise. I am hoping to see a threading dial laying there. I found a guy parting out a 14" logan about 2 hrs away from me. So as soon as I get the "new" one home I may be looking him up.  I still need to figure out what size pulley I will need on the "new" motor. I plan on using a VFD. So im thinking if I get one with a speed pot, I wont need to use the original VS drive. (?)  We use Big VFD's where I work at. So I will talk with our head elec. engineer when that time comes. I should be able to get one much cheaper through work.


----------



## jneidig

I am running mine on a VFD and have never moved the variable speed adjustment. My VFD has a pot, works very well, I also put a digital tach on so I can see the actual rpms. Good to know that you found another one that is being parted, that could really come in handy.


----------



## scoder75

So I got the lathe home last Thursday. The ways do have a little rust, but I think they will clean up well. I opened the head stock and noticed the Lg. gear (BULL?) has 1 tooth missing. However, all the other gears look great including the QC gear box.  The lathe came with a 4 jaw chuck, about 5 tool holders, a turret style tool post, 2 lantern tool post, live center, face plate, taper attachment, new 5c collets maybe like 10 or 12, a collet closer but missing the adapter and the nose cone. It also came with a parts manual. I was looking through the manual and noticed a few wearable parts that were checked off. So I'm hoping there are a few new parts in the machine. 

Now the hunt begins for a motor pulley. The logan website has one but right now the $245 price tag is not in my budget....... There has to be some used ones out there. Of course if I could get the actual dimensions, that would be awesome.


----------



## Usmcdevildog

Charles I dont know how I did it buddy as rare as the 6565 is it came with nothing charles actually found the lathe in new jersey for me a couple months back and I found a fella in tenn, who had the steady and follow with all transposing and stud metric gears including the metric chart hahah  for 500$  Scott logan wanted 2500+ for the set and the steady and follow,,  I understand a man has to pay bills but I think he is 100% aware hes the only one with parts for these things lol...


----------



## coolidge

I can't wait to see some examples of gunsmithing work come off your lathe congrats again!!


----------



## RandyM

Usmcdevildog said:


> Charles I dont know how I did it buddy as rare as the 6565 is it came with nothing charles actually found the lathe in new jersey for me a couple months back and I found a fella in tenn, who had the steady and follow with all transposing and stud metric gears including the metric chart hahah  for 500$  Scott logan wanted 2500+ for the set and the steady and follow,,  I understand a man has to pay bills but I think he is 100% aware hes the only one with parts for these things lol...


 
I see your machine has the spindle brake. Would you mind doing me a huge favor and get me all the details of the components. My 6561H had one and it is missing everything except the hole in the front plate and a swivel piece protruding through it. I want to add it back to the machine. Also, I am in no hurry what so ever so time is in your favor. I would be forever in your debt. Thanks.


----------



## Usmcdevildog

Randy not a problem buddy, you do know that Scott Logan sells the parts manuals to our lathes for like 25 bucks and they have a full schematic breakdown with parts numbers.  Let me know exactly what you want as far as just pictures or??


----------



## RandyM

Usmcdevildog said:


> Randy not a problem buddy, you do know that Scott Logan sells the parts manuals to our lathes for like 25 bucks and they have a full schematic breakdown with parts numbers.  Let me know exactly what you want as far as just pictures or??


 
Yeah, I placed an order with him last week and have several copies now of the parts manual. I am in need of pics and preferably drawings of the spindle brake. This option is not in the manuals for this machine. I have the handle and the part it screws into. I need the rest. Anything you can do to enlighten me will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 4GSR

scoder75 said:


> ....snip.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 120393



I notice a handle to a mill in the corner of the picture, did your boss have a mill in the shed, too?  If so, offer to buy it too...

BTW-Nice find there, with patients, you'll find the parts you need to get it running. A suggestion would be to make a pulley to accept VS belt.  Wouldn't be hard to make.  I have a 14" Rockwell lathe with a similar VS drive to it.  The motor has a simple pulley/sheave on it that fits the VS belt.  It's about 3" in diameter with a 7/8" bore.  Likewise, I'll be adding a VFD to the lathe once I get it set up so I don't have to rely  on the manual VS drive equipped on the lathe. Ken


----------



## scoder75

4gsr said:


> I notice a handle to a mill in the corner of the picture, did your boss have a mill in the shed, too?  If so, offer to buy it too...





Yes there is a Bridgeport mill but it is the M head. There is zero tooling, no collets or vise and a lot of rust. The motor was also stolen from this machine. I have seen the J head mills sell in the $1500 to $2000 range around here. So when I am done with the lathe project that will be my next purchase. (when I replenish my funds! LOL)


----------



## Usmcdevildog

hope these close up photos help brother












logan lathe 6565 hand brake 2



__ Usmcdevildog
__ Mar 2, 2016



						back side of handbrake and connecting rod logan lathe 6565
					
















logan lathe 6565 hand brake 3



__ Usmcdevildog
__ Mar 2, 2016



						view of side panel where the pins are drilled and inserted to hold the hand brake assembly...
					
















logan lathe 6565 hand brake 4



__ Usmcdevildog
__ Mar 2, 2016



						view of side panel where the pins are drilled and inserted to hold the hand brake assembly...
					
















logand lathe 6565 hand brake 5



__ Usmcdevildog
__ Mar 2, 2016



						side view of brake shoe and connecting rod of hand brake logan 6565
					
















logan lathe hand brake 6



__ Usmcdevildog
__ Mar 2, 2016



						side view of brake shoe back side of hand brake Logan 6565
					
















logan lathe 6565 hand brake 7



__ Usmcdevildog
__ Mar 2, 2016



						front Inside view of the hand brake and stop switch logan lathe 6565
					
















Logan Lathe 6565 hand brake 1



__ Usmcdevildog
__ Mar 2, 2016



						inside the hand brake of a logan 6565


----------



## RandyM

Thank you USMCDD, this is exactly what I was looking for.

How does the brake arm connect to the brass swivel casting?


----------



## Usmcdevildog

It seems its just pinned into the back of it and everything operates off those two pins in the close up pic of the outside of the lathe


----------



## shott8283

RandyM said:


> Thank you USMCDD, this is exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> How does the brake arm connect to the brass swivel casting?




thats odd.  my 6561-H doesnt have provisions for a brake.  different year I presume?


----------



## Usmcdevildog

shott8283 said:


> thats odd.  my 6561-H doesnt have provisions for a brake.  different year I presume?




No it had to be ordered that way and then they cut drilled and installed it, you can add a brake to that machine, post a picture of the front of headstock and side of headstock


----------



## shott8283

I will once I get off my triple and get back home.  Interested in doing this for sure!


----------



## shott8283

looks like there were provisions for the brake already.  may need to keep an eye out for parts


----------



## Usmcdevildog

Yeah you can def add one it looks like, go check out my Logan photo album, and contact Scott at loganactuator.com. He's gonna be your best bet


----------



## Dr Stan

Here's my Logan 14 X 30 as it sat at the dealer.





Since then I've added a DRO and a tachometer & prox sensor so I can set my RPMs as needed.  The door on cabinet under the tailstock end  opens from the end of the machine instead of the front.  The dealer bought it at an estate sale of a machinist who had a one man shop and purchased it new sometime in the early 70's.  Excellent condition and came with a Buck six jaw through set.  I added a 12" and a 8" four jaw, a 6" 3 jaw that also mounts to my rotary table, and the collet chuck I already owned.  Bought a Chinese steady rest off EBay and made a new base for it to fit the Logan.  It has a 5hp 3 phase motor so I went with a rotary phase converter.  Glad I did as I can run my surface grinder off the same RPC.


----------



## shott8283

how did you go about the tachometer?   seen a few different methods for this .


----------



## Usmcdevildog

I am interested as well in how you added the tach, I have seen several different ways but yours would benefit us the most.  Share PLEASE LOL


----------



## Usmcdevildog

WOOHOOOO.  LOOK WHAT I GOT FOR MY GIRL 6565


I found this guy on eBay he had the Jacobs head L0 and a full set of collets plus 1 extra collet listed for 1000.00 I offered him 300 and he took it afterwards we spoke on the phone and he threw in the 5 aloris and 1 Dorian tool holders you see CXA and the 6" 3jaw Pratt that was new old stock LO never installed for 500.00 SHIPPED.. He is awesome and since then I've bought other stuff from him..  He's a small machine reseller!

View attachment 126640


----------



## shott8283

i saw that listing..  you got a killer deal..  congrats.   you have his sellers name on eBay?


----------



## Dr Stan

shott8283 said:


> how did you go about the tachometer?   seen a few different methods for this .



I bought the tach & prox from Automation Direct.

I'm fairly sure this is the tach:  http://www.automationdirect.com/adc..._Counter_-z-_Timer_-z-_Tachometer/CTT-AN-A120

I'm not sure which prox I used, so it would be best to talk to a tech at A.D.  I'm not that well schooled in electronics, but this was very simple, more like a single phase wiring job.  There's a wheel on the spindle that has a drilled & tapped hole in which I put a bolt with a lock nut.  I fabricated a bracket to mount the prox so the bolt would travel across the bolt's head each revolution.  Just be careful not to hit the prox (don't ask how I know this).  I placed the tach in a plastic electrical box, roughly 4 X 4 X 4, in which I drilled ventilation holes and a hole for a toggle switch for power on/off.  Covered the holes from the inside with window screen to keep chips from falling into the box & shorting out the tach.

Ran the wires where they are fairly well protected.

BTW, I have a two speed motor & backgear giving me 4 speed ranges.  Using a tach was the simplest approach to indicate the spindle RPM.

Here's a pic of the ways up by the headstock:


----------



## shott8283

could you snap some pics or even a video of how you went about this?  that would be a huge help!!


----------



## Dr Stan

Make sure the prox bracket has as little wiggle in it as possible.  My first one moved around too much & I ended up replacing the prox.


----------



## Dr Stan

coolidge said:


> Does he have the steady rest and/or the follow rest? Its been a bit modified vs original, seems to be missing the speed indicator, but then I'd convert it to VFD anyway so no biggie. Once concern is the rust on the ways, that's right where the carriage will spend a lot of its time. It looks heavy in one pic, but not as bad in another. Its worth $550 as a parts machine, more if it comes with the steady/follow rest, taper attachment, any change gears. If you buy it Evaporust will be your new best buddy.



Check Surpluscenter.com for an electric motor.


----------



## Usmcdevildog

Thanks for all the info


----------

